

Ask HN: Atom vs. Submime Text - NoahBuscher

I&#x27;ve been a die-hard Sublime Text fan for a few years, and I <i>love</i> it, but Atom has come out in the recent months and I am wondering if there are any reasons I should switch? I understand that it&#x27;s free and open source, but as far as features, speed, packages, etc for it go, what are your thoughts?
======
qubyte
I've attempted to use atom full time a few times. Each time it's eventually
slowed to a crawl, and switching tabs takes seconds. I really want to like it,
but it's just not as fast as sublime (yet).

~~~
NoahBuscher
Thanks for the insight!

